# Mini-ITX Board mit 780G Chipsatz von Albatron



## BeachBoy08 (1. Oktober 2008)

Wie Fudzilla berichtet bringt Albatron bald ein Mini-ITX Board auf Basis von AMDs beliebten 780G Chipsatz auf den Markt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl das Board so klein ist, bietet es doch (fast) alle Annehmlichkeiten, die man auch von einem ausgewachsenem ATX-Board erwartet.
Es soll für alle Athlon- und Phenom-CPUs mit einer TDP bis zu 65W geeignet sein.

Würde man das Board mit einem der kommenden Bobcat Prozessoren verbinden, hätte man eine ideale Plattform für ein Netbook, das Intels Atom in Verbindung mit der GMA950 Leistungsmäßig absolut in den Schatten stellen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Fudzilla.com - Albatron launches mini-ITX 780G board


----------



## pixelflair (1. Oktober 2008)

gute Überlegung wert für nen schönes HDTV System  ne Graka die es hdtv usw. schafft wäre auch möglich.. gute überlegung wert hmm ;D hoffen wir es wird nich zu teuer!


----------



## Fransen (1. Oktober 2008)

Gute Idee.
-->>so hat man fast alle Möglichkeiten eines (m)ATX Boards, nur der Preis müsste noch stimmen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2008)

Naja, der Preis der ITX Bretter ist idR deutlich höher als bei vergleichbaren µATX...

So wirds wohl auch hier sein...


----------



## xQlusive (1. Oktober 2008)

denke mal ca 140-200€ wird es kosten. Vom aussehen her sieht es dem J&W Minix sehr ähnlich. Also eigentlich sehen die gleich aus, nur die Kühler und PCB Farbe ist anders. Dafür 1:1 das selbe Layout. Wäre ne tolle sache, wenn es nur so ca 100€ kosten würde. Doch für 170€ (J&W MINIX 780G-SP128MB Mainboard Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de) bekomme ich schon nen sehr schönes nur ein wenig größeres mAtx Gehäuse von Silverstone und ein 780g im mATX Format...


----------



## pixelflair (1. Oktober 2008)

xQlusive schrieb:


> denke mal ca 140-200€ wird es kosten. Vom aussehen her sieht es dem J&W Minix sehr ähnlich. Also eigentlich sehen die gleich aus, nur die Kühler und PCB Farbe ist anders. Dafür 1:1 das selbe Layout. Wäre ne tolle sache, wenn es nur so ca 100€ kosten würde. Doch für 170€ (J&W MINIX 780G-SP128MB Mainboard Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de) bekomme ich schon nen sehr schönes nur ein wenig größeres mAtx Gehäuse von Silverstone und ein 780g im mATX Format...


 
wie recht du hast const.. aber trotzdem hoffen dürfen wir ja ne?


----------



## PC-Doc (1. Oktober 2008)

PCI-E ist eh nur 4-fach angebunden (hoffentlich wenigstens mit PCI-E2.0),von daher lohnt sich eh keine Highend-Grafikkarte. Als Stromspar-PC bzw. HTPC mit der neuen X2-CPU (22W) sicherlich eine Überlegung wert,wenns nicht wieder einen Highend-Preis kostet. Mal schauen wie es sich in den Tests schlägt.

Weiß eigentlich jemand was derzeit das günstigste AM2(+)-Mini-ITX kostet? Link? Für Sockel 775 gibts ja auch schon ein sehr günstiges von ZOTAC (natürlich nur mit entsprechender Ausstattung), aber mit AM2(+) hab ich noch keine so günstige Variante gefunden. Ist bei einem Neubau eines HTPC's als Entscheidungshilfe ganz brauchbar,da sicher viele eher der Preis bei einem solchen Vorhaben abschreckt.


----------



## xTc (1. Oktober 2008)

Das Konzept an sich finde ich echt klasse, glaube aber das es nicht gerade billig wird.

Trotzdem würde ich diese Löung aktuell immer einem ITX von Intel vorziehen.


Gruß


----------



## PC-Doc (1. Oktober 2008)

Soll wohl,laut CB,128MB-DDR2 Sideport Grafikspeicher haben. Wenn das board aber 1066Mhz-Dual-Channel beherrscht,bringt das dann noch was? Wäre sicher mal ein Test wert ...


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es schon technische Daten?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Gibt es schon technische Daten?


Auf Fudzilla stehen alle Anschlussmöglichkeiten des Boards und dass es nur für AMD CPUs bis 65W TDP geeignet ist.
In leicht abgewandelter Form könnte es auch in Netbooks mit dem Bobcat genutzt werden.

Hab ich aber oben eigentlich alles schon mal geschrieben.


----------



## PC-Doc (1. Oktober 2008)

Auch bei Computerbase findet man etwas dazu,bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Tests.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Oktober 2008)

PC-Doc schrieb:


> Auch bei Computerbase findet man etwas dazu,bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Tests.


Ja stimmt, hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen.
Auf Computerbase gibt es auch noch ein paar mehr Infos dazu.

Computerbase.de - Albatron stellt Mini-ITX-Platine mit AMD 780G vor

EDIT: Auf Hartware und Tom´s Hardware sind mittlerweile auch News zu dem Board erschienen.

Harteware.de - Mini-ITX-Mainboard mit AMD 780G
Tomshardware.com - Albatron: Mini-ITX-Platine für AMD


----------



## PC-Doc (1. Oktober 2008)

Wer lieber PCI statt PCI-E möchte,könnte alternativ auch zum "Jetway JNC81-LF" greifen, falls nur eine PCI-TV-Karte vorhanden ist.


----------



## xQlusive (1. Oktober 2008)

das Board kann nur SO-Dimms aufnehmen, deshalb würde ich mal sagen, dass nur DDR2-800 möglich ist. Da es meines Wissens keine schnellerenDDR2-SOdimms gibt.

Der Amd 780g chipsatz ist von der Medienleistung besser als alle anderen Intel Chipsätze mit onboard Graka, und braucht auch kein 1,4 Sonne aktiv Lüfter. Deshalb würde ich immer ein AMD derzeit vorziehen. In kombination mit nem e4050e und vielleicht noch ner hd3450 hat man nen echt schnelles System...


----------



## xTc (1. Oktober 2008)

xQlusive schrieb:


> das Board kann nur SO-Dimms aufnehmen, deshalb würde ich mal sagen, dass nur DDR2-800 möglich ist. Da es meines Wissens keine schnellerenDDR2-SOdimms gibt.
> 
> Der Amd 780g chipsatz ist von der Medienleistung besser als alle anderen Intel Chipsätze mit onboard Graka, und braucht auch kein 1,4 Sonne aktiv Lüfter. Deshalb würde ich immer ein AMD derzeit vorziehen. In kombination mit nem e4050e und vielleicht noch ner hd3450 hat man nen echt schnelles System...



Stimmt, das mit den SO-Dimms habe ich gerade auch festgestellt. Aber ich finde das garnichmal so schlimm. SO-Dimms sind auch nicht mehr so viel teurer als normaler DDR2-Speicher. 

Und das was du mit der HD3450 sagst, richtig, in Sachen HTPC und sowas liegt AMD vorne. Allerdings wurde ich dann lieber eine HD4550/4650/4670 oder sowas nehmen. Dann kann man das System noch als eine "Spielekonsole" nutzen.


Gruß


----------



## KTMDoki (2. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> ...
> Und das was du mit der HD3450 sagst, richtig, in Sachen HTPC und sowas liegt AMD vorne. Allerdings wurde ich dann lieber eine HD4550/4650/4670 oder sowas nehmen. Dann kann man das System noch als eine "Spielekonsole" nutzen.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Aber bei einer Anbindung von nur PCI-E 4x zahlt sich eine 4650/4670 gar nicht mehr aus oder?

ansonsten wirds sicher ein gutes Board, wenns dann nicht so viel kostet


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich das Board in einen PC für LAN's verbauen. Nur macht eine 4850 keinen sinn bei nur 4x.


----------



## xQlusive (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich warte mal die ersten Benchmarks ab. Fände sonen System natürlich mega geil, aber wenn der PCIe x16 Slot(4x) der Flaschenhals ist... würde ich einfach nen µAtx Mainboard nehmen, dass ist nicht soviel größer, und mehr Steckkarten können verbaut werden. Denn eigentlich ist es mir wirklich Schnuppe, ob mein Mainboard nun 17x17 cm² groß ist, oder halt 24,4 cm².

Ein tolles Board ist es aufjedenfall, mit ner hd 4x00 die 7.1 Sound durchschleift, auf jedenfall ein sehr guter HTPC. Fürs gamen wird der aufjedenfall zu gebrauchen sein. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt für Crysis in HIGH, aber das ist ja auch eigentlich nicht der Anspruch der eigentlichen Zielgruppe dieses Mainboards, oder?

Naja und zu den So-Dimms, mir ist es auch recht Schnuppe, da die fast genau so billig sind. Wollte nur zeigen, dass es halt nicht mehr all DDR2-800 gibt. Was ja völlig ausreichend ist, auch zum übertakten, wenn es genug Speicherteiler gibt.


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, der Preis der ITX Bretter ist idR deutlich höher als bei vergleichbaren µATX...
> 
> So wirds wohl auch hier sein...


 
Dito. Deswegen würde ich auch lieber noch zu µATX greifen


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2008)

Mir bleibt leider für mein kommendes Projekt nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2008)

Wieso was hast denn vor wenn sogar µATX zu groß ist?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Oktober 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wieso was hast denn vor wenn sogar µATX zu groß ist?


Vielleicht einen PC, den man ins Portemonnaie stecken kann?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mir bleibt leider für mein kommendes Projekt nichts anderes übrig.



Es gibt auch sehr kompakte µATX Gehäuse, z.B. ANtec Aria (das ich hier mal nicht empfehlen möchte)...


----------



## riedochs (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mein Gehäuse schon. Und da passt nunmal nur Mini ITX rein.


----------

